# Space hulk sold out



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Space hulk is now sold out, with all the available advance order copies gone the only ones left are the ones that have been put aside for stores for their store allocations.

methinks if you want one, you best get to your nearest store this sat or miss the chance


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Naw, if you got the cash I recon a large number will now appear on ebay, just be prepared to bid an arm and a leg for them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I was told by a reliable source they actually sold out 3 times, which is odd


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

what do you mean by they sold out 3 times? or did your source tell you 3 times they had sold out?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

nope, I was told that GW said they sold out 3 times in total everywhere, none of us understand what they mean or how they can sell out 3 times


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

who told him that? did he ask what they meant by it?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Perhaps it means they sold out, decided to run more copies, sold out etc?


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

well i was in gw today and ups arrived to take copies of space hulk away. I asked the guy working what that was about and he said that mail order had sold 800 more copies than there allocation and so in order that no-one was dis-appointed then they were taking stock from every uk store so that everyone that mail-ordered it in advance definately got 1.

there were some guys that were a bit worried in the shop about if they would get one now and he said that they had said all along that it was limited stock and that they had about 50 left so if they came in on sat early enough they should have a good chance of getting one but after that it was there own luck as no store would be getting more after the weekend. one of the guys said 50 is alot will you have some at christmas and he said he would be very suprised if they had any by the following saturday. I asked if they could reserve one and he said sorry that it was now first come first serve, because it would be unfair to reserve copies when all along they had said if you want to guarentee a copy you had to advance order it. All the guys in the shop were talking about getting to the store before it opens so i think they will certainly sell out fast in my store


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

In France you can reserve one at your store. 10€ on the spot at the over 55€ =o when you picked up your box on the Saturday.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, i was in a store today when they got a call from the manager to tell them they were donating 30 copies to mail order to make sure no-one miss out. i could tell the staff were pretty gutted because they have 80 people signed up to come in on sat and they will only have 50 copies now


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

darns, well this sucks, i just read about space hulk in white dwarf and it looked fun, thinking of getting it to play with freinds that are to lazy to spend all the money needed on 40k, owells

EDIT: hmm, either Australia isnt sold out or they havent changed the site so im jumping in for my copy :3


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think overseas is ok at the moment, just the uk that is currently sold out


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm still a believer that they'll re-release it sometime


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Concrete Hero said:


> I'm still a believer that they'll re-release it sometime


Yup, absolutely. There's no way in hell GW will miss out on all the cash they can make by printing more copies. They'll just wait until every single store is sold out and competition is fierce before selling more copies.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Tomorrow is when it goes on sale in Japan. A rare, truly global release.

I was thinking of making this a new job present to myself. Hopefully, a copy or two will be left by Monday when I can get to a store.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> nope, I was told that GW said they sold out 3 times in total everywhere, none of us understand what they mean or how they can sell out 3 times


This happened at least once before, when they did the limited release of the 30th anniversary White Dwarf mini. They said they were only making so many, but they sold every one of the allotment in the first few hours. (went on sale @ 8am EST in the U. S. They were in their second run when I called @11am) They then decided to make more, to fill all the orders for the two days it was for sale. So in effect, they sold out more than once.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, I know what they're gonna do, they're probably gonna re-release it with a few changes like a different objective or something so they will stay true to their word that the current game will be limited edition. that's my thought on it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Couldnt it be that they first sold out, then sold out their idea of not making more Space Hulk games due to massive amount of orders and made more, and then sold out again?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Locust said:


> This happened at least once before, when they did the limited release of the 30th anniversary White Dwarf mini. They said they were only making so many, but they sold every one of the allotment in the first few hours. (went on sale @ 8am EST in the U. S. They were in their second run when I called @11am) They then decided to make more, to fill all the orders for the two days it was for sale. So in effect, they sold out more than once.


Actually that is rubbish. As i worked in a GW at the time i can shed some light on this. The white dwarf miniature was ALWAYS briefed as being available for that weekend only. Basically every store had an allocation of models available on the day, and when they sold out they could take paper orders/mail orders. all of those order would be honoured as they then went and cast up the right amount of these models to forfill the orders. this is the same with the gamesday models. They produce them in batches to forfil the number of tickets, then a certain number for sale on the day.

it certainly doesn't take 2 hours to do a run either like you imply. If they are taking spacehulk out of retail stores in the uk to forill orders they will not be making any more.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Although I doubt this will happen as it was released to close to christmas really. But I could see a few thousand copies going on sale at christmas, as they know they would sell.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

our store got 15 copies theres 2 left available for tomorrow won't even last till 12 i think


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As much as I want a copy I am not going to be able to get to a store early as I have take the dog to the vets. 

GW must be kicking themselves that they have limited the amount of copies they are going to sell.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The production run of 60,000 for the whole world was small, to say the least, but let us hope that this also give encouragement to FF to make some good 40k based board games now that they have the rights.

I got my box tonight, it is very heavy. I will buy some more when I have the chance, although I know everything will be gone by mid-day tomorrow...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT: I just bought 2 more sets in Winchester - they had about 25 left on their shelf when I left! If you hurry you might get one.

They have not sold out yet.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

The store I work at has something like fifty. Go us.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

darklove said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT: I just bought 2 more sets in Winchester - they had about 25 left on their shelf when I left! If you hurry you might get one.
> 
> They have not sold out yet.


I managed to get to Winchester first thing this morning and buy one. Some chap was buying 2 boxes. I did think about it but decided not too. 

Looks like its going to be space hulk for the rest of the weekend for me and the boy.


----------



## pentekont (May 3, 2009)

They had 40 boxes left @ 12:00 today in Cardiff


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ahhhh Cardiff! I think I shall go there monday instead of school and get me one:biggrin:


----------



## pentekont (May 3, 2009)

Not going to school? for the Emperor? 

I would call them today to reserve, you never know...


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

My local store has...50 something copies left.

I went in for a few hours today, they sold...4?

This is the city store...the big one! Just three massive piles of space hulk boxes.

$165 though...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The GW site is still showing them available.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

I after saying I wouldn't (then read WD article) bought my copy at my local GW (Grimsby) at 2ish on Saturday and I'd say they had at least 30 copies lying around Literally you could barely move for them.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The store here has at least 30 copies left, as well. Admittedly, it's not a GW store, but it's what functions as one for Indiana, since we don't have a GW store in the state for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad I actually got my copy, as my son is loving it. Actually he is loving being genestealers.


----------



## pentekont (May 3, 2009)

Pevergreen I encountered similar situation in Cardiff store yesterday, I've been there between 11:00 and 12:00 and I've seen 4 piles of SH boxes and no one to buy them...

I think that because of the limited stock 80% of people that wanted to buy SH panicked and ordered it online. What they have in stores now will probably be there untill Xmass


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

ive just played space hulk, and It is brilliant. I highly recomend this game. Its fast paced, and very challenging for the marines!.. of the 8 games we played, using only the 2 first missions, only 1 space marine win =)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

At the The Hague store in The Netherlands they still have about 20 stacked in the shop, maybe they have some more in the back ( I doubt it though ). There were a lot of people who picked up their mail ordered one, which was 20 or so, but the others didn't sell very fast.
I'm guessing that the people who REALLY wanted one, all got one through the mailordering, so they had problems filling up those, but not a lot of other people wanted one, so the ones that made it to the stores aren't selling all that fast.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

i got my g/f to pick up one from our local independent stockist while i was at work yesterday, then when i went out to buy some paints y/day afternoon noticed that they had quite a few copies in, so am currently in the process of building and painting up the models


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd like to get mine but there are no GW stores within two states, luckily I have the old edition of Space Hulk with Genestealer, Deathwing and the Campaigns book.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

none left in wakefield and only a few in leeds store ,both stores had 110 boxes allocated


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bogg said:


> ive just played space hulk, and It is brilliant. I highly recomend this game. Its fast paced, and very challenging for the marines!.. of the 8 games we played, using only the 2 first missions, only 1 space marine win =)


A general tip for all you new Space Hulk players out there. Keep moving those Terminators at an even pace. The 'stealers will win in the long run:scare:


----------



## Commisar Varz (Jun 11, 2009)

went to my local gwHAD LOADS OF COPIES OF SPACE HULK LEFT


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

which gw is that, my local has run out and have been calling others for their stock? they guys round here don't seem to have too many left


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just stopped by my a store in Amesbury. Dude had a wall of Space Hulk boxes behind the counter ready to go. Got my Broodlord done. Posting later today!!! :victory:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> A general tip for all you new Space Hulk players out there. Keep moving those Terminators at an even pace. The 'stealers will win in the long run:scare:


Aye, keep them together and hold a tight perimeter, plenty of overwatch and guard with gideon and lorenzo (btw, does anyone else find gideon on guard nearly invincible?)


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Encouraging IP Infringement is against the rules and the law. Don't be a muppet. Don't do it.

Jacobite


----------

